# Help With Headers



## Bagpiper (Jul 7, 2006)

I am new to the forum and the GTO and have a few questions.

1) Can someone tell me how to look up the threads I have posted so I can see peoples responses. I can't seem to figure this out.

Now onto the real question regarding headers. I am looking to buy a set and have some questions:

What would anyone recommend? I am looking for a set with a nice long lasting finish.

Will the car still pass emissions testing with the headers on when I go to get my plates?

Will the headers hook up to my stock exhaust and will I notice a change in exhust noise?

How much would it cost to get them installed?

And basically anything anyone cares to share.

Thanks


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I installed SLP LT's. They fit very nicely, sound great, and are coated inside and out. That will allow them to last alot longer. They cost roughly $1200.00. I put mine on myself so I dont know how much it would cost to install them. But do know that it took several hours to do. They will hook up to your stock exhaust until your ready to get a cat-back system. It can get pricey doing them both together...

Good luck,

Chris

ps. as far as looking up your other posts? Try doing a search for the topic name of the original post. Other then that, I just hunt around until I find it then bookmark it for later.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!



Bagpiper said:


> 1) Can someone tell me how to look up the threads I have posted so I can see peoples responses. I can't seem to figure this out.
> 
> *After logging onto the forum click on your username in the Online users list, then click on "Find all posts by Bagpiper."*
> 
> ...


----------

